# Brute Force Completed.....for now



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Well got her done for now....


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Sweet ride!!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

very nice


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

very nice ride, did i overlook it or where did the front bumper/brush guard come from


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

rmax said:


> very nice ride, did i overlook it or where did the front bumper/brush guard come from


Thanks...the bumper is a Bison Trail Series....I ordered it straight from Bisons website


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Did you paint your plastics? Looks really nice , cool machine man be proud


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

kygreen said:


> Did you paint your plastics? Looks really nice , cool machine man be proud


The plastics are from a 2013...it's a 13 color called candy lime green.Thanks for the compliments


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Thats the best thing kawi has dune for looks in a long time my opinion, looks good withough any stickers


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That is awesome :rockn:


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Dude tht wheeler blazin ! Nive job!


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Clean looking brute I like the plastics


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice! I like the candy green. That's a sweet color. Are those 32" backs? That dog will hunt!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

^Those look like Outlaw2s.

That is a sweet setup for sure; that color is straight up awesome.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

? Like it i think i need to repaint mine that color



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Slick man. 





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks great!!!! How do the muzzy duals sound?


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks great. My dealer just got the Candy Lime Green in the other day. They are sick looking.


----------

